# New herdsire!



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We are bringing in a new boy this year so I have one complete outcross to my herd. Their herd fits my goals so well and I am super excited to bring him in! He'll be here in about a couple of months when then travel down this way! He is an F2 mini-Nubian, he is nice and wide, long, lovely brisket, smooth, and my favorite coloring, he is beautiful! His dam has a lovely udder that milks well, she did over 1800lbs last year, which is great for a mini-Nubian. My Calla did 1700 and should surpass that this year. I can't wait to incorporate him into our plans!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! He is such a stunning and correct boy! 🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! What a stunning boy. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! What a stunning boy. Does he have a name yet?


I'm still working on that, I have a few in mind!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ohhhh is he the boy from FFF???!?!?! Such a beautiful power house!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohhhh is he the boy from FFF???!?!?! Such a beautiful power house!!


Yeeeesss!! I love him already!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Yeeeesss!! I love him already!


Looking at the side pics he reminds me of a dash hound lol🤣😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Those were from last week. I'll get more pics from her as he grows! I think he was only a couple weeks old...


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

He so classy looking!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, he’s gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Look at those almost solid colored ears! I can't wait to see him as he matures! Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Just a beautiful, solid boy all the way around! Congrats!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

He looks so nice! I love his coloring!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> We are bringing in a new boy this year so I have one complete outcross to my herd. Their herd fits my goals so well and I am super excited to bring him in! He'll be here in about a couple of months when then travel down this way! He is an F2 mini-Nubian, he is nice and wide, long, lovely brisket, smooth, and my favorite coloring, he is beautiful! His dam has a lovely udder that milks well, she did over 1800lbs last year, which is great for a mini-Nubian. My Calla did 1700 and should surpass that this year. I can't wait to incorporate him into our plans!


I've been considering getting a buckling from them next season. They had a doeling for sale who I BARELY held back on getting. I SO wanted her, but I knew it wasn't a good time. I still would love to have another doe from them. I just adore Maggie and can't WAIT to see her udder. I think I'll be keeping her first doelings but obviously I'll have to look them over and see if they are something that I'd like to keep and breed. Boy, it'll be exiting to see her first kids and udder!

Also thinking I'll ad a couple does from Skillman's where Vinny came from. Absolutely stunning goats they raise!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Look at those almost solid colored ears! I can't wait to see him as he matures! Congratulations!


I talked to her a while before I saw pics of him. I was basing it off their dam's udder and we talked about her a lot and the various lines the breeder has. Then I saw him and he was exactly what I wanted color (and ear color/set) wise and on top of that just well built, I was so excited!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> I've been considering getting a buckling from them next season. They had a doeling for sale who I BARELY held back on getting. I SO wanted her, but I knew it wasn't a good time. I still would love to have another doe from them. I just adore Maggie and can't WAIT to see her udder. I think I'll be keeping her first doelings but obviously I'll have to look them over and see if they are something that I'd like to keep and breed. Boy, it'll be exiting to see her first kids and udder!
> 
> Also thinking I'll ad a couple does from Skillman's where Vinny came from. Absolutely stunning goats they raise!


FFF has SO much info on her herd. We talked so much, still do. She can easily guide you to the best fit. She uses a good bit of Skillman in her herd too. I was going back and forth between several options and waiting on some as well, but kept getting drawn back to this guy's dam. She embodies all the things I'm going for in her herd! Now we're working on getting him down here lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## gabriella2000 (May 1, 2021)

How much was he ?He is beautiful .


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

That buckling is beautiful Is congratulations


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

gabriella2000 said:


> How much was he ?He is beautiful .


He was 500. Thank you, I'm really excited about him. Just working on getting him down here!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So whats ur stud fee gonna be? Haha


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Congrats! He is a looker. I do hope he gives you all the improvements you want. 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> So whats ur stud fee gonna be? Haha


I mean...him and Jacinth would make some beautiful kids...does...rather LOL


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Im thinkin so too lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Soooo Lyric arrived Saturday! I'm in love with him, so sweet and beautiful!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Look at that beautiful boy! He looks like a sweetie. 🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgeous!!! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooo tellll me more. How old is he? Will he pass on those ears???? Oh be still my beating heart💖💝💞💝👍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

6 weeks! He should pass those lovely ears on!


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

So what farm is FFF. Google did not give answers... and I need more pics


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! He sure is handsome!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boadicea said:


> So what farm is FFF. Google did not give answers... and I need more pics


Foggy Fork Farm in VA. They have amazing minis and I love my Maggie!


Congratulations, @Jubillee !!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes what Boogie said!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I had no idea he was from that far away! 😮 Did you drive all that way to get him?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh he's handsome. Congratulations


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> I had no idea he was from that far away! 😮 Did you drive all that way to get him?


I had him transported.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Now I have my morning “research” to do, lol!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goodness gracious, he sure is a looker!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Handsome.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He’s stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He is gorgeous, so correct. Such strong Nubian characteristics for an F2!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

jubillee- what transporter did you use? any updated photos, he is so adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Jubillee did you tell me that the lady herself brought him somewhere and y'all met up? Maybe I'm making up things Lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m pretty sure she used a transport service but I can’t remember which one.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She talks about it on here:
How Does Livestock Transport Work?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I used Brian Barlow to transport for me. The breeder was going to but too many buyers backed out.

Let me post some new pics. I LOVE him, he is so wide and hes level when he walks. I can never get good pics though because he clobbers me lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That WIDTH is awesome!! 🤩 Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh wow he sure is blossoming wonderfully 😍🤩 beautiful boy


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Your doing a good job with him.!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

He’s so HANDSOME!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> He’s so HANDSOME!!!


I can't remember if I had him yet when you were here....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> He’s so HANDSOME!!!


So handsome that you definitely need a kid out of him, am I right? 😜😆


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I know i do! Lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I will probably have a herd of his kids after a while haha. I don't forsee him leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> I can't remember if I had him yet when you were here....


You had JUST gotten him when we came down. I didn’t really get a close look though. I was too busy staring at Pumpkin and the other girls. 😅


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> So handsome that you definitely need a kid out of him, am I right? 😜😆


Maaaaaybeee....... 😬


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Congrats


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Jubillee get ur butt over here and GET ME NEW PICTURES!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁😂


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Jubillee get ur butt over here and GET ME NEW PICTURES!!!


Well yes'm. LOL. He is at @Hounddog23 's house right now. But I tried to attempt some pics before he left, meh. He's still handsome though LOL. I might try one more time when he gets back, using my big camera and not my house in the background.  I was in a hurry and wasn't trying hard enough while he was actually behaving LOL

I took these just for you though, last week, I knew you were wanting some....😜

He has the cutest little coppery wave on his back though.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And all the boys recently outgrew their collars, so they all came off and were upgraded to bigger ones LOL. They are all almost 7 months now!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I was staring at his little copper wave yesterday i think its so neat!.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Pretty boy!💜


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are look very nice- they don’t even look stinky at all! 😜
I really like his coloring. My friend has a little Black and Tan buckling I might be able to use next year - not quite the combination of your handsome boy tho 😊


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

His coloring just like he is, is my favorite. What I call Doberman coloring lol. I was excited he was that color in addition to the other traits I wanted. 

They're stinky for sure...not as much as my grown buck was though. Most definitely sticky all on their legs and neck though hahaha


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doberman coloring- that should be the official name for it! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

He sure is handsome!


----------

